# schwinn lil tigers



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

post pics of 12inch lowrider bikes


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2006, 06:57 PM~5516268
> *post pics of 12inch lowrider bikes
> *


post yers shotcaller.. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2006, 06:57 PM~5516268
> *post pics of 12inch lowrider bikes
> *


Saul, as in Saul Vargas?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 29 2006, 07:49 PM~5516620
> *Saul, as in Saul Vargas?
> *


no! :uh: :twak: :roflmao: dont get too excited!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is SAUL's lil tiger.. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres some i picked up less than $50 for both, and there both complete.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2006, 08:01 PM~5516719
> *heres some i picked up less than $50 for both, and there both complete.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats a good fucken deal!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2006, 08:00 PM~5516711
> *this is SAUL's lil tiger.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




where did you find those rims at?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah i been looking for some of those rims to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know where to get fenders for a lil tiger?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2006, 08:06 PM~5516758
> *Does anyone know where to get fenders for a lil tiger?
> *



i bought a nos front fender on ebay for $60


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2006, 07:12 PM~5516796
> *i bought a nos front fender on ebay for $60
> *


Damn!, Im going to keep looking...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have a set of 12" 52 spokes for $50 plus shipping brand new


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

wutup saul?

i think this is a 12"


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Where can i get 12inch seats ?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@May 29 2006, 10:34 PM~5517768
> *Where can i get 12inch seats ?
> *


theres on on ebay look under "persons lil tiger seat"


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

heres some pics for you brother and theres one of youre rims close up :0  












































.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

whats up eric how you doing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 29 2006, 11:33 PM~5517989
> *whats up eric how you doing
> *


chillin! enjoyin the view of all these lil tigers...now i want one myself.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

no lil tiger but hot as f**k!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Altes-Victoria-Kinderfa...1QQcmdZViewItem

on ebay germany


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's 2 that i found on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 30 2006, 08:00 AM~5519323
> *here's 2 that i found on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@May 30 2006, 05:43 AM~5518642
> *no lil tiger but hot as f**k!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Altes-Victoria-Kinderfa...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


that is a bad ass little bike!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah nice little bike


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 30 2006, 09:28 AM~5517972
> *heres some pics for you brother and theres one of youre rims close up  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this one is total bad ass. This would give Lil Devil and Mortal Kombat some serious competition :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 30 2006, 02:28 AM~5517972
> *heres some pics for you brother and theres one of youre rims close up  :0
> 
> 
> ...


the trikes are the shit ..............are they custom nade or do they sell them in stores??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 18 2006, 08:12 PM~5994133
> *the trikes are the shit ..............are they custom nade or do they sell them in stores??
> *


Custom. Schwinn never made Lil Tiger trikes


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much does a lil tiger cost ..............starting a nu project soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 18 2006, 08:20 PM~5994198
> *how much does a lil tiger cost ..............starting a nu project soon
> *


Anywhere from $75 to $150 depending on condition and how complete it is. $150 from what I've seen is complete with top bar, sometimes has training wheels, but has a few scratches and imperfections. I've never seen a completely restored one for sale yet.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

now i want to build a lil tiger.

i like that little blue trike its hella nice.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2006, 08:00 PM~5516711
> *this is SAUL's lil tiger.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aye fellas is that bike the same kind of bike as this one??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I kinda want a little tiger now.
haaaa! time to hit the fleamarket


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 11:17 AM~5994647
> *I kinda want a little tiger now.
> haaaa! time to hit the fleamarket
> *



i want to build my son one and i think it was sauls bike i seen at nationals that kind of had me thinkin of gettin him a lil tiger


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i want to build my nephew a little tiger. so we could go and cruise.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

heres from nationals fucker looks sweet me like it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 18 2006, 09:12 PM~5994607
> *aye fellas is that bike the same kind of bike as this one??
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's a Lil Tiger Its an older one because of the regular chain guard that don't wrap around the sprocket


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

you know you aint right for that one. im tryin to pick this one up for my son i see how shysty mo fo are


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

How do u post a pic??? Can someone tell me?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 18 2006, 12:53 PM~5995589
> *How do u post a pic???  Can someone tell me?
> *



photobucket and then you load them from youre computer and then copy the img . link and then paste it on here and blamo !!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5995653
> *photobucket and then you load them from youre computer and then copy the img . link and then paste it on here and blamo !!
> *


Thanks! Now can you tell me why it is soooo big! Is there a way to resize it????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2006, 12:21 AM~5995828
> *Thanks! Now can you tell me why it is soooo big! Is there a way to resize it????
> *


Rezize it in your photo editor before uploading to Photobucket. I dont think you can do any photo editing in photobucket. Here's a tip though, once you move the pic or remove it in photobucket the link will be broken.

Hey how do you take the tires off the rims so you can get them plated? Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2006, 05:24 PM~5995859
> *Rezize it in your photo editor before uploading to Photobucket.  I dont think you can do any photo editing in photobucket.    Here's a tip though, once you move the pic or remove it in photobucket the link will be broken.
> 
> Hey how do you take the tires off the rims so you can get them plated?  Thanks
> *



Hi Tony,

This is Randee Lester's wife, Mike's stepmom, I posted that pic of Les's Lil Tiger. What he ended up doing was cutting them off. The tires that were on there were in bad shape. He bought old new stock tires from ebay to put back on. But he said you would have to heat the rubber and pry them off. Like boil water in a large kettle and put a wheel in one at a time and work on them. Be careful you will get burned. He used this method to put the tires on, and the hot water squirted out the little holes. Let me know if you need anymore info on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 18 2006, 01:40 PM~5995960
> *Hi Tony,
> 
> This is Randee Lester's wife, Mike's stepmom, I posted that pic of Les's Lil Tiger. What he ended up doing was cutting them off. The tires that were on there were in bad shape. He bought old new stock tires from ebay to put back on. But he said you would have to heat the rubber and pry them off. Like boil water in a large kettle and put a wheel in one at a time and work on them. Be careful you will get burned. He used this method to put the tires on, and the hot water squirted out the little holes. Let me know if you need anymore info on this.
> ...


Wow, I would have never thought of that. Thats pretty creative.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 12:43 AM~5995981
> *Wow, I would have never thought of that. Thats pretty creative.
> *


Yeah someone else told me to use a heat gun but that would ruin the rubber. I'm going to try the boil method and just make sure I wear my "Ove Gloves" when handling them


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah the ove glove should work well. We didn't have those. Just make sure the kettle you use is big enough. After they were plated he had a hell of a time getting them back on. Don't get frustrated with it, just take your time. They are a bitch to get on and you have to get them off and on.

Good Luck!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2006, 12:56 AM~5996057
> *Yeah the ove glove should work well. We didn't have those. Just make sure the kettle you use is big enough. After they were plated he had a hell of a time getting them back on. Don't get frustrated with it, just take your time. They are a bitch to get on and you have to get them off and on.
> 
> Good Luck!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It'll definitely give a new meaning to the name "Hot Wheels" :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Officially for sale. 

Handlebars. I had to beat these up. There not too bad. They are perfect for a rider. They have the usual scratches and stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next item is the coller for the seat post. This is perfect. Just needs to be cleaned up or plated.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I killed these. I dont know if anyone is interested in them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is also available. Let me know if your interested in anything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The fork is ok. I just bent it a little where you bolt the rim. I will bend it right back when I get it to a vice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone interested?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NO FUCK LIGERS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 05:33 AM~5997683
> *This is also available. Let me know if your interested in anything.
> 
> 
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

*SOLD!!! * Is anyone interested in the handlebars or the forks?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

does any one know the original colors schwinn used when they came out with the lil tiger?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 21 2006, 10:50 AM~6010644
> *does any one know the original colors schwinn used when they came out with the lil tiger?
> *


They came out in 1967 and they stopped making them in 1980. That would be nice if we had more info on lil tigers. I dont know what colors were available. Some one was talking about the different fenders and chainguards that were on them. Thats how you were supposed to tell the year?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

DOSE ANY ONE HAVE A HOLE TIGER FOR SALE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6010644
> *does any one know the original colors schwinn used when they came out with the lil tiger?
> *


I wish I knew the exact colors but I know they came in a green that looked like the same green they used on the Pea Picker. Yellow like the Lemon Peeler, Red, and I think two different shades of blue. They also made purple ones. I dont know if those are the only colors.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah im lookin into gettin one for my son so im debating weather to custom paint it or just give it restoration look


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Aug 21 2006, 11:15 AM~6010799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have complete ones on ebay.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 21 2006, 12:15 PM~6010799
> *yeah im lookin into gettin one for my son so im debating weather to custom paint it or just give it restoration look
> *



i seen that you were bidding on one on ebay. so i figured since i got a few i would let someone else get it.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2006, 12:54 PM~6010967
> *i seen that you were bidding on one on ebay. so i figured since i got a few i would let someone else get it.
> *


yeah im just tryin to grab me one at least ha


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 12:12 PM~6010775
> *I wish I knew the exact colors but I know they came in a green that looked like the same green they used on the Pea Picker.  Yellow like the Lemon Peeler, Red, and I think two different shades of blue.  They also made purple ones.  I dont know if those are the only colors.
> *



they got a copper colored one also.


socios b.c prez you still looking for a lil tiger fender i got a nos front fender hit me up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2006, 08:05 PM~6014692
> *they got a copper colored one also.
> socios b.c prez you still looking for a lil tiger fender i got a nos front fender hit me up.
> *


Do you just have the front one? Im looking for a set.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

just the front


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

me too bro i wish someone would make a repop for the lil tiger even some bolt on parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im just going to have to get them from some other 12" bike. I need to go to the good will or salvation army and pick up a 12" bike to take them off of.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 10:47 PM~6015351
> *I think Im just going to have to get them from some other 12" bike. I need to go to the good will or salvation army and pick up a 12" bike to take them off of.
> *



make some custom fenders? or are you going og


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2006, 10:02 PM~6015406
> *make some custom fenders? or are you going og
> *


Im going custom. Im just getting started on the project and I dont really know what Im going to do to it yet but Im sure Im going to do molded fenders.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 10:12 PM~6015477
> *Im going custom. Im just getting started on the project and I dont really know what Im going to do to it yet but Im sure Im going to do molded fenders.
> *


well in that case just get some 16" fenders and cut slits and bend them to fit the 12 tires right and then add metal here and there and then some bondo and blamo !!! some 12 " custom fenders out of 16 " fenders .... but i got the advice from the guy who owns the little green one  thats what he did :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 21 2006, 10:25 PM~6015525
> *well in that case just get some 16" fenders and cut slits and bend them to fit the 12 tires right and then add metal here and there and then some bondo and blamo !!! some 12 " custom fenders out of 16 " fenders .... but i got the advice from the guy who owns the little green one   thats what he did  :cheesy:
> *


Wow, I would have never known. If I dont find anything I will try that. There only fenders so I dont want to spend too much on them.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

youre right but if youre going to just make custom fenders for might as well do this and it wont be so hard honestly and anyways if you do find a nice set of fenders for it they might be ducktail or just real expensive  and that would be a waste of them to be honest there so hard to find and get just to go weld on them :angry:  but what of it !!! go lil tigers !!!!??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 21 2006, 11:25 PM~6015525
> *well in that case just get some 16" fenders and cut slits and bend them to fit the 12 tires right and then add metal here and there and then some bondo and blamo !!! some 12 " custom fenders out of 16 " fenders .... but i got the advice from the guy who owns the little green one   thats what he did  :cheesy:
> *



i was thinking the same thing. i just felt it was too much work for a fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 21 2006, 10:30 PM~6015538
> *youre right but if youre going to just make custom fenders for might as well do this and it wont be so hard honestly and anyways if you do find a nice set of fenders for it they might be ducktail or just real expensive    and that would be a waste of them to be honest there so hard to find and get just to go weld on them  :angry:    but what of it !!! go lil tigers !!!!??
> *


Yeah, thats why I want to take the fenders off of some other 12" bike. Something that wont miss them. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check this one out. I bought some Lil Tiger parts from the guy that built this. :thumbsup:











Can't really read it in this pic but the top bar says "Gone but not forgotten" And the chainguard says "Schwinn Stingray POW MIA"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 01:15 PM~6034648
> *Check this one out.  I bought some Lil Tiger parts from the guy that built this. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


What did you buy from him? What else is he selling?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2006, 12:32 AM~6034721
> *What did you buy from him? What else is he selling?
> *


I bought all the extra parts he had. He had grips, pedals, a top bar, and a nice OG seat.

What parts are you looking for? I'll keep my eyes out for ya.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 01:35 PM~6034743
> *I bought all the extra parts he had.  He had grips, pedals, a top bar, and a nice OG seat.
> 
> What parts are you looking for?  I'll keep my eyes out for ya.
> *


Nothing really. Everything is going to be custom for his bike but I was just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one is bad ass:




























This guy built this one :

http://www.homestead.com/mywilson/gallery96.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 01:37 PM~6034760
> *This one is bad ass:
> 
> 
> ...


That one is bad ass but mine is going to be better. :biggrin: Thats probably the best original lil tiger I have seen.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

does anybody have any of these laying around


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

and would the cups fit on a pixie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 24 2006, 01:40 PM~6034783
> *does anybody have any of these laying around
> 
> 
> ...


I sold mine to Tony O.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 25 2006, 12:42 AM~6034795
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> *



yer too late sucka :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 29 2006, 11:28 PM~5517972
> *heres some pics for you brother and theres one of youre rims close up  :0
> 
> 
> ...


these lolos are badass....what catorgory would they be in, do u happen to know???????????????????????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the bikes in this gallery :around:

http://www.homestead.com/mywilson/gallery0.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have this for sale.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

anything else


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im probably going to get some of these for my tiger. Does anyone know how much they are? Do thay have them at Mannys?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2006, 12:44 AM~6034813
> *these lolos are badass....what catorgory would they be in, do u happen to know???????????????????????
> *


12" Category at LRM shows. They only have one category for 12" bikes. The three wheel ones would also compete against the trikes in the Trike class for sweepstakes :thumbsup: the pedal chainless tricycles go in Special Interest though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 24 2006, 01:46 PM~6034827
> *anything else
> *


Thats all I got. What are you looking for?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like this sign:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 02:15 PM~6034648
> *Check this one out.  I bought some Lil Tiger parts from the guy that built this. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



I BOUGHT MY LIL GIRLS TIGER OFF THIS GUY AT A BIKE SWAPMEET IN FRESNO. HE HAD LIKE 4 OF THEM FOR SALE WE CAME HOME WITH 2



> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:40 PM~6034783
> *does anybody have any of these laying around
> 
> 
> ...


 I GOT THAT COLLAR, A FRONT FENDER AND A TOP BAR ALL NOS FOR A LIL TIGER HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED AND A SET OF NOS LIL TIGER PEDALS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 02:47 PM~6034831
> *Im probably going to get some of these for my tiger. Does anyone know how much they are? Do thay have them at Mannys?
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT FIND THOSE ANYWHERE. IM GUESSING THERE MADE TO ORDER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2006, 08:45 PM~6038050
> *I BOUGHT MY LIL GIRLS TIGER OFF THIS GUY AT A BIKE SWAPMEET IN FRESNO. HE HAD LIKE 4 OF THEM FOR SALE WE CAME HOME WITH 2
> I GOT THAT COLLAR, A FRONT FENDER AND A TOP BAR ALL NOS FOR A LIL TIGER HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED AND A SET OF NOS LIL TIGER PEDALS
> *


How much did you get them for?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYONE SELLING ONE OF THESE LIL TIGER BIKES IM IN THE MARKET FOR ONE MYSELF NOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 24 2006, 09:03 PM~6038188
> *ANYONE SELLING ONE OF THESE LIL TIGER BIKES IM IN THE MARKET FOR ONE MYSELF NOW
> *


Are you going to do a og one?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i have that blue one ?? its up for graps if youre intrested ??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 09:50 PM~6038085
> *How much did you get them for?
> *



what are you asking bout?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 10:53 PM~6038649
> *i have that blue one ?? its up for graps if youre intrested ??
> *




you got any pics and how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2006, 09:54 PM~6038651
> *what are you asking bout?
> *


How much did you pay for your lil tigers?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

since we bought 2 he gave them to us for $200. We saved $50.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2006, 10:00 PM~6038691
> *since we bought 2 he gave them to us for $200. We saved $50.
> *


damn.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

they were both complete and in nice shape. i bought two more one off craigslist for $100 and one off ebay for $10 and it cost me $20 to ship. the $10 lil tiger was in decent shape. a lil rusty the other one was in just as good shape as my lil girls. the only thing im looking for is the training wheel brackets. i got a set of training wheels but theres another bracket that goes to them and i cant find them.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 11:01 PM~6038703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you have the complete bike or is it just the frame. whats your price.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya just the frame and what ever just make me an offer ?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

$50 and ill pick it up at your clubs bike show.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

alright !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

fine then im not going to you shown then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2006, 10:12 PM~6038799
> *fine then im not going to you shown then
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 24 2006, 10:12 PM~6038799
> *fine then im not going to you shown then
> *


 :angry: :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 10:29 PM~6038456
> *Are you going to do a og one?
> *


YES


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 11:11 PM~6038784
> *alright  !!!  :biggrin:
> *



so $50 it is?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 25 2006, 11:59 AM~6042522
> *so $50 it is?
> *


ya :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 04:49 PM~6044030
> *ya  :cheesy:
> *


ill give 60 and ill pick it up at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 25 2006, 05:14 PM~6044128
> *ill give 60 and ill pick it up at the show :thumbsup:
> *



hey hey now slow down there buddy. let me buy it then ill sell it to you for 60 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 25 2006, 09:08 PM~6045737
> *hey hey now slow down there buddy. let me buy it then ill sell it to you for 60 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT FOR THE LIL TIGERS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone inteested in the handlebars or other parts?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 10:01 PM~6038703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale ????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 26 2006, 08:08 AM~6045737
> *hey hey now slow down there buddy. let me buy it then ill sell it to you for 60 :biggrin:
> *


Did the bike sell at the show? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

no we didnt make it down there after all. it was a last minute notice. so lalove should still have it.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

where's the 12" builtup thread? Couldn't find it.

Well here's my frame. It's an old 12" eastgerman frame (about 20 to 30 years old)











here's what I got for it so far










all 24K plated

Still I don't know what to do to the frame. Maybe I just leave it as it sits and paint it metalflake blue with some nice patterns - maybe I go out all custom on it .... any suggestions (REC)?

Cheers!
Sebastian


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Sep 13 2006, 11:37 PM~6165144
> *where's the 12" builtup thread? Couldn't find it.
> 
> Well here's my frame. It's an old 12" eastgerman frame (about 20 to 30 years old)
> ...


Damn that's bad ass :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Sep 13 2006, 12:37 PM~6165144
> *where's the 12" builtup thread? Couldn't find it.
> 
> Well here's my frame. It's an old 12" eastgerman frame (about 20 to 30 years old)
> ...


 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 11 2006, 11:53 PM~6153999
> *still for sale ????
> *


how much?and do you have a top bar?need the top bar for another projct i'm working on.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was just wundering, where can you pick up one of those trike kits for the Lil Tiger? Or do you have to make them your self?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 4 2006, 08:36 PM~6308942
> *I was just wundering, where can you pick up one of those trike kits for the Lil Tiger? Or do you have to make them your self?
> *


Ebay is where I got mine. you can find them complete or in pieces.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

What did you type in on ebay to search for them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 4 2006, 08:39 PM~6308963
> *What did you type in on ebay to search for them?
> *


schwinn lil tiger


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2006, 09:38 PM~6308959
> *Ebay is where I got mine. you can find them complete or in pieces.
> *



YOU GOT A PIC OF YOU TRIKE KIT. SOME GUY WAS GONNA SELL ME ONE BUT IT WAS OFF A 16'' BIKE I DIDNT WANT TO BUY IT THEN IT NOT FIT. THEY SAID IT WOULD BUT I DIDNT TRUST HIM.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 4 2006, 08:40 PM~6308971
> *YOU GOT A PIC OF YOU TRIKE KIT. SOME GUY WAS GONNA SELL ME ONE BUT IT WAS OFF A 16'' BIKE I DIDNT WANT TO BUY IT THEN IT NOT FIT. THEY SAID IT WOULD BUT I DIDNT TRUST HIM.
> *


what trike kit?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shit, my bad guys. I didnt know you were talking about a trike kit. I have never seen one that small. I think your going to have to make it or cut one down for that.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2006, 09:43 PM~6309001
> *Shit, my bad guys. I didnt know you were talking about a trike kit. I have never seen one that small. I think your going to have to make it or cut one down for that.
> *



THANKS I GOT MY HOPES UP THINKING THERE WAS A TRIKE KIT, THEN YOU GO PISS ON MY PARADE J/K I GUESS ILL HAVE TO BUILD ONE FOR THE NEXT LIL TIGER.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 4 2006, 08:55 PM~6309061
> *THANKS I GOT MY HOPES UP THINKING THERE WAS A TRIKE KIT, THEN YOU GO PISS ON MY PARADE J/K I GUESS ILL HAVE TO BUILD ONE FOR THE NEXT LIL TIGER.
> *


 :roflmao: sorry.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is my son with his 10 inch Mini Schwinn



















i'm currently building a yellow 1967 Lil Tiger it is going to be Sweeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2006, 07:47 PM~6573257
> *Here is my son with his 10 inch Mini Schwinn
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a frame from the Radio Flyer bikes? :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

No. 100% Schwinn


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2006, 08:01 PM~6573367
> *No. 100% Schwinn
> *


Cool.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah i bought this bike on clearance for $19.99

shit the fenders are worth more than that. I am going to build a big brother midget to go along side this bike.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, i wanna get my baby one now... anyone got one for sale they wanna sell me, pretty much almost complete, some parts can be missing, doesnt have to be the nicest, can get it redone, and at a cheaper reasonable price, pm me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2006, 05:19 PM~6576771
> *yeah i bought this bike on clearance for $19.99
> 
> shit the fenders are worth more than that. I am going to build a big brother midget to go along side this bike.
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

so did the lil tiger build off ever happen?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 27 2006, 11:27 AM~6643264
> *so did the lil tiger build off ever happen?
> *


No


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We can always do it next year?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

why wait until next year? i have started on one and would sure like to see some more projects. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 27 2006, 07:10 PM~6648226
> *why wait until next year? i have started on one and would sure like to see some more projects. :biggrin:
> *


I would but Im kinda busy with some other projects. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

did u start your lil tiger yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 27 2006, 07:18 PM~6648269
> *did u start your lil tiger yet?
> *


I got some stuff drawn up but nothing is really set in stone.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERES A SHOT CALLERS LIL TIGER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2006, 09:38 PM~6727266
> *HERES A SHOT CALLERS LIL TIGER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice...you should see the one i'm building now. i will post pics when it is done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, I need to start a new project soon. Im leaning towards the 16" but then I see the lil tiger and Its calling me too.  What to do...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

pik one and get it going!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THATS MY LITTLE BOYS DAILY WE HAVE SOMETHING BETTER COOKING IN THE OVEN :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

can't wait to see it! when will u be done?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2006, 09:46 PM~6727330
> *pik one and get it going!
> *


Which one?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I CANT SAY EVERY TIME THERES NEW IDEAS BUT HOPEFULLY SOON THERES JUST SO MUCH YOU CAN DO TO THESE LITTLE BIKES


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

PICK THE TIGRE :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah i agree


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

1967 Lil Tiger









1969 Lemon Peeler

in the works!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 8 2006, 10:14 PM~6727475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NICE REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That Lemon Peeler is lookin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

shit wat about the lil tiger...that is going to be the show winner! watchout!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 10 2006, 08:08 AM~6732758
> *shit wat about the lil tiger...that is going to be the show winner! watchout!
> *



That Lil Tiger is bad ass too. I got one just like it so watch out :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Lil Tigers! :biggrin:
I think I might have to build one.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

wait till u see mine...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the seatpost clamp from my lil tiger for sale and the rear "struts" for the frame. Let me go take some pics and I will post in a few.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know if anyone is interested in this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 10:41 PM~7226079
> *:dunno:
> *


nope sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im probably going to keep the bars but the seat clamp is up for grabs if anyone is interested.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wernt you looking for a lil tiger?


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

how much for the black one??


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 13 2007, 09:23 PM~7254269
> *how much for the black one??
> *


not for sale just showing them.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Feb 13 2007, 10:26 PM~7254303
> *not for sale but i am
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

haha any one got one for sale??


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 09:31 PM~7254364
> *:uh: so i'm i
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Feb 13 2007, 10:31 PM~7254376
> *i love little boys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Feb 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7254416
> *i love fat chicks with dicks :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 09:35 PM~7254426
> *i like to lick fat girls rolls :uh:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2007, 07:35 AM~7254426
> *:uh:
> *


damn it :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

man you guys fucked this topic up


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I like those lil bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

this looked like a nice thread


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great topic


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so what are these lil tigers worth?! i found a pretty clean all original one years ago at aflea market that been chillin in the garage for years now! can find much help in the internet?! also snagged a mostly complete '56 or '59 26" tornado from the neighbors trash! any one got any leads on finding OG parts for the tornado?!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

GOT THIS LIL TIGER FOR SALE OR TRADE IM NOT SURE OF THE YEAR BUT CAN CHECK COMPLETE BUT NEEDS CHAINGAURD N OG SEAT CUZ I GOT IT WITH THAT SEAT OVER ALL GOOD LIL BIKE LOOKING FOR SCHWINN PARTS OR LETS SEE WAT U GOT PM MI IF INTERESTED 
THIS THING DUZNT LET MI UPLOAD PICTURES PM MI UR NUMBER N I CAN TEXT M TO U ​


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


damn i want one those bat holders


----------



## PAPI1977 (Feb 21, 2016)

My son's lil tiger i built!!!!


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

PAPI1977 said:


> My son's lil tiger i built!!!!


Looks good brah, where did you get them fenders at ? I need some like the front ones.


----------



## PAPI1977 (Feb 21, 2016)

brkSS said:


> Looks good brah, where did you get them fenders at ? I need some like the front ones.


The fronts are actually n.o.s schwinn lil tiger rear duck tail fenders!!! I run two rear fenders duck tail and the full rear


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------

